# 8#-er Angebot!



## gerätenarr (13. März 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Auch ich möchte mit Fliege bei Meerforelle und Hecht mitmischen und habe bis jetzt auf ein gutes Angebot gewartet. Bis jetzt war ich immer mit einer 5er oder 6er Rute unterwegs.

Ich habe ein Angebot!! 
Scierra SST #8 10' lang, Scierra XDA 7/9 mit (Ersatzspule) ,Cortland 444 Lazerline WF8F, Fliegenvorfach Traun River Meerforelle, alles zusammen für 390€.

Sollte ich es nehmen; *was werde ich falsch und was werde richtig machen?*


----------



## jole (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

die zusammen stellung ist meiner meinung perfekt #6 #6 

cao jole


----------



## gerätenarr (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Ich habe bedenken bei der Länge der Rute |kopfkrat , also ob einer 9'er 270m besser wäre und die Schnur (Salzwasserschnur) für Meerforelle passender? #c


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Moin,
die Rolle hatte ich gehabt ist viel zu schwer,sie wiegt ca.230-250g,zu der länge ist O.K
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Gnilftz (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Auch ich möchte mit Fliege bei Meerforelle und Hecht mitmischen und habe bis jetzt auf ein gutes Angebot gewartet. Bis jetzt war ich immer mit einer 5er oder 6er Rute unterwegs.
> 
> Ich habe ein Angebot!!
> ...



Moin,
zu der Rute kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Die Rolle ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, aber gut!  #6 
Lazerline hole ich mir nicht wieder, da gibt es weitaus bessere! (Meine Meinung!)
Das Meerforellenvorfach ist auch nicht meine Welt, da würde ich lieber n Polyleader fischen.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit das Gerödel mal zu testen und zu werfen?
Ansonsten finde ich es ne Menge Holz, wenn Du es blind kaufen willst.  #c 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## gofishing (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Fisch mal an der Küste bei Wind eine 10 ft Rute.
Mir persönlich ist das zu mühselig, das artet schnell in Arbeit aus.

Zu dem Angebot das Dir gemacht wurde sage ich mal zu teuer.
Die Rute ist schon lange nicht mehr im Programm von Scierra. Bei der #7 SST war ich auch noch am überlegen.

Die Rolle habe ich als 911 und bin damit zufrieden.
Für eine Einhand würde ich mir aber keine 79ner kaufen.

Da viele Boardies die Triangle BassTaper fischen würde ich auch dazu tendieren.

TL

Ralph


----------



## htp55 (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Also, ich kenne die Rute zwar nicht aber anscheinend gehört noch nicht mal eine Rutenrohr zur Grundausstattung, oder ?
Die Rolle hatte ich  mal in der Hand und sie ist definitiv zu schwer für ihre Kapazität.
Stell Dir die Sachen lieber einzeln bei Ebay zusammen. 
Ansonsten bekommst Du für € 400,- aber auch sonst schon 'ne ganz gute Ausrüstung beim Händler.
Z.B. Vosseler DC 4 = € 150,- 
+ TFO-Rute 99,- - 200,- € je nach Typ.

Ich hatte diese Geräte heute bei der Flifi-Brinkhoff-Veranstaltung in den Händen und war sehr angetan. 
Preis/Leistung  #6


----------



## gerätenarr (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Rutenrohr ist dabei @htp55, aber das ist nicht das Wichtigste für mich.

Auch das Geld. Ich weiß irgendwo, irgendwann gibt es ein besseres Angebot für 400€!
Für mich ist es wichtig, keine grundsätzlichen Fehler zu machen, die ich später bereue!


----------



## htp55 (13. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Wenn Du so fragst.....

_*Ich*_ würde das Paket nicht kaufen aber ein *grundsätzlicher* Fehler wird der Kauf nicht sein. Solange eine Rute nicht bricht, mindesten 'nen Spitzenring hat & eine Rolle sich dreht & Schnur aufnimmt (Rollen läßt sich notfalls auch in die Tasche stecken) kann man fischen und Fische fangen und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr oder weniger als mit anderem Material. Ob das Gerät Deinen Ansprüchen (Aktion, Gewicht, etc.) nächstes Jahr noch gerecht wird, steht auf einem anderen Papier.#h


----------



## Tobsn (14. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Ich würde die Rolle nicht kaufen, ich habe sie selber und finde sie im Endeffekt zu schwer und gerade für die Küste etwas Rostanfällig - meine Meinung! Kauf Dir lieber etwas anderes, gerade wenn es Dir nicht ums Geld geht. Die Rute sagt mir nix...


----------



## Trutta (14. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Da viele Boardies die Triangle BassTaper fischen würde ich auch dazu tendieren.


Für Hecht ja wg. windfähiger Fliegen,
für Mefo definitiv nein, denn auch mit einer Longbelly hat man bei den relativ kleinen schlanken Mefo-Fliegen keine Probleme, diese bei Wind gestreckt zu bekommen und kommt mit der Longbelly dann auf mehr Weite.

Ich fische auf Hecht eine Lee Wulf Bass Taper und auf Mefo eine TT Longbelly.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo,

Ich denke mal in dem Preisbreich bekommt man Besseres, z.B. von Redington, Vision oder TFO.
Z.B. TFO Pro ca. 100-150 Euro + Carbon Rolle um 50-100 Euro + Schnur ca. 50-70 Euro (Snowbee) oder noch billiger Schusskopf + Vorfächer selbstgemacht = ca. 200-350 Euro.


Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Trutta (14. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Noch ne Empfehlung:

 Rute: Greys GRX 9ft. 7/8               
149,95
 Rolle: Greys GRX     7/8                     (inkl. 2 E-Spulen)
99,95 
Schnur: Cortland Fair-Play WF 8   
27,95
                macht zusammen 
279,85

Alles beim F... erhältlich und das Mefovorfach gibts bestimmt dabei :q


----------



## Gnilftz (14. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ne Empfehlung:
> 
> Rute: Greys GRX 9ft. 7/8
> 149,95
> ...



Bis auf die Schnur kann ich die Kombo auch empfehlen.


----------



## ducati (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo,
ich kann Dir nichts davon Empfehlen!!! Zur Rolle wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst kauf die einfach für den Anfang ne Combo Kunstoffrolle die hat zwar keine Bremse ist aber leicht und gammelt niemals weg genug Backing unter und du bekommst nie Probleme.Kannst dir Spater die Rolle als Ersatz hinlegen oder verkaufen.Schnur würde ich an der Küste Ne Pounch fischen von Guideline ich kenn nichts beseres als diese Schnur.Die ist speziell dafür konzepiert worden.Als Rute würde ich sparen und ne Sage oder Loomis wählen,da würde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen.Die Garantie bei Sage ist unschlagbar und unkopliziert(schon getestet).Die Rute maximal in 9,6fuß ich finde 9 fuß besser kürzerer Hebel dadurch ermüdet man nicht so schell.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Gruß Boris


----------



## Truttafriend (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

die Rutenlänge ist wie fast alles beim Angeln subjektiv. Ich fische beispielsweise nur 10Fuss Ruten an der Küste. Ermüdend ist die Länge nicht für mich. Im Gegenteil. Ich fische die Länge weil ich weniger Krafteinsatz benötige.


----------



## gofishing (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Tim,

subjektiv würde ich mal sagen das beim Fliegenfischen die Hebelgesetze gegen mich arbeiten.
Also je länger die Rute desto mehr Kraft muß aufgewendet werden.
Kann aber nach zuviel RedBull oder zu viel gerauchtem Kraut auch schon wieder anders aussehen. |supergri  #c 
Werde das nächste mal an der Küste mit den ersten Feldversuchen starten. #h
Vielleicht wird mich das ein wenig beflügeln. |wavey:  :m 


TL

Ralph


----------



## ducati (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

das ist definitiv so,das man durch den längeren Hebel schneller erüdet ich habe den Unterschied von 9,6 auf jetzt noch 9 fuß  sehr deutlich gemerkt.war für mich die richtige entscheidung ne kürzere Rute zu wähler,da ich an der Küste ja kein hohes Gras oder ähnliches habe ist eine lange Rute finde ich nur hinderlich.War mit der 9,6er immer zufrieden aber die 9 ist eben noch besser wenn ich den ganzen tag damit fische.#h 
Gruß Boris


----------



## gofishing (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Wer mal aufmerksam die Fangberichte (ok im Momnet mehr laberthread) liest, wird immer auf Aussagen wie "im 20-25 Meter Bereich" lesen.

Sorry aber dafür brauche ich persönlich keine Wathose.
Und als Rute würde mir 8,6 ft reichen.

Jedem das seine, ich lasse mir meine 12,6 ft 2Hand auch nicht vermiesen. Für windige Verhältnisse super.
Für Windflaute bin ich im Moment auch noch auf der Suche nach einer Einhand .

TL

Ralph


----------



## gerätenarr (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Danke für eure Antworten und auch für die Angebote per mail.

Ich habe diese Frage gestellt, weil das Geld doch eine Rolle spielt und ich nicht mehr wie 400€ für das komplette Angebot ausgeben will. Bei vielen Herstellern sind schnellere Ruten teuerer wie die mittelschnellen, z. B. SAGE, VISION, EXORI, SCIERRA, GREYS u. andere. Ausnahme: ORVIS! 
Ich hätte gern eine etwas schnellere Rute. Deswegen, wenn VISION , dann das Modelreihe EXTREME oder bei GREYS PLATINIUM.
Ich befürchte, dass ich entweder mehr Geld ausgeben muss oder abwarten oder das SCIERRA Angebot doch nehmen werde.
Ich bin ja so hin und her gerissen!!!! #c #d


----------



## torstenhtr (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo Gerätenarr,

Warum denn, denkst du das du damit weiter wirfst?
Die TFO Pro z.B. hat schon eine verhältnissmässige "schnelle" Aktion ( wobei man definieren müsste was man meint, Aktionstyp, Rückstellgeschwindingkeit, Steifigkeit).
Etwa wie ältere Sage Serien (RPL etc.)

Ansonsten könntest du ja mal die Redington CPS antesten, weil Sage mittlerweile die Entwicklung bei denen bestimmt, laut Gerüchten soll die an die XP rankommen. Leider hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit die zu werfen, sonst könnte ich die Rute näher beschreiben.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (15. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo,

Zu 10 Fuss vs. 9 Fuss, muss ich sagen das es schon ein völlig anderes Gefühl für mich war. Habe mal an einem Tag mit meiner 10,6 ft. Rute (Selbstbau) geworfen und danach die meine 9ft. Loop und der Unterschied war schon ziemlich stark, werfe wesentlich leichter und bequemer mit der Loop und dabei ist kaum eine Differenz bei der Wurfweite vorhanden.
Ich glaub ich werde mir wohl nie mehr wieder eine Rute länger als 9 Fuss kaufen, es lohnt sich einfach nicht.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo.
Zum einen denke ich das man beim Fischen auf Meerforellen nicht auf eine Rolle mit Bremse verzichten sollte, zum anderen gibt es auch Kohlefaserrolle mit Scheibenbremse (sorry wenn ich jetzt keine Marken nenne, liegt an meinem Job).
Davon abgesehen hab ich noch nichts schlechtest über die GRX-Rollen gehört (natürlich ist die Welt nach oben hin immer offen. Ob man es braucht ???).
Überhaupt find ich die Ausrüstung (bis auf die Schnur), die Trutta vorschlägt, eine gute und bezahlbare Kombination.


----------



## Trutta (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Überhaupt find ich die Ausrüstung (bis auf die Schnur), die Trutta vorschlägt, eine gute und bezahlbare Kombination.


Danke für die Lorbeeren. Bez. der Schnur (Cortland Fair-Play) muss ich sagen, dass sich der doppelte Preis anderer Schnüre (z.B. TT) bei weitem nicht mit doppelter Qualität, doppelter Haltbarkeit, doppeltem Schussvermögen etc auszahlt.
Ich denke mit dem Einsatz von 50 % an Geld 90 % an Qualität etc zu erreichen ist nicht nur ein betriebswirtschaftlicher Ansatz.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Ist auch ein Standpunkt. Habe viele Kunden die sich lieber jedes Jahr oder alle zwei Jahre eine neue (günstige) Schnur kaufen.
Zudem ist bei vernünftiger Pflege und einem ordentlichen Wurf der Unterschied (vor allem in der Weite) wirklich nicht unbedingt den 3- oder 4 fachen Preis wert.
Beim Fischen mit der Trockenfliegen (feine Präsentation) sieht das dann aber schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo,

Ich finde vor allem bei Schnüren gibt's nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang zwischen Preis und Leistung. Habe z.B. eine Orvis Wonderline gehabt und fand diese grottenschlecht, auch von einer Rio Schnur war ich nicht absolut begeistert. 
Die TT ist bei allen Bekannten innerhalb kurzer Zeit auseinandergefallen, würde ich mir nicht kaufen, wenn die das Coating nicht verbessert haben.

Ich nutze momentan die Shakespeare Worchestershire (wenn ich keine Schussköpfe benutze), das ist eine exzellente Schnur für den Preis und auch bisher sehr haltbar, auch eine super Präsentation (ohne Memory, langes Fronttaper). Mein Kumpel zieht die jetzt einer Cortland 444 vor, weil im trockenen Zustand besser werfbar. Müsste man mal mit der Fairplay vergleichen.

Die Snowbee Schnur ist z.B. eine die von Instruktoren in UK empfohlen wird, vielleicht ist die auch brauchbar für MeFo's (ähnlich wie die Shakespeare Schnur kein Memory).

Und bei Rollen finde ich das selbst eine billige aus Kohlefaser vollkommen ausreicht, bisher habe ich noch keine Rolle kaputt bekommen, und deren Bremssystem dürfte dicke reichen (auch kann nichts korrodieren).

Die GRX Rolle habe ich vom Kumpel gesehen, fand ich extrem schwer. Ich habe eine ähnliche Rolle von BFR, die wiegt ca. 50 Gramm weniger bei gleicher Schnurklasse (Modula Large Arbour, auch mit Wechselspulensystem).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Uwe_H (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Als kleiner Tip zur Greys GRX 7/8 Rute: Bei Abschluss eines Abos von Fliegenfischen bekommt man die Rute für eine Zuzahlung von 40 €, so habe ich meine gerade die letzte Woche bekommen...Zeitschrift ca 50€ für ein Jahr plus 40 für die Rute, das macht dann 90 €unuchen für Lesespaß und Angelvergnügen!!!


----------



## Trutta (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Stichwort Kunststoffrollen:
Ich habe jahrelang die Comporolle gefischt und bin wegen des *zu geringen* Gewichts auf die Greys GRX umgestiegen.
Eine Rute soll durch die Rolle prinzipiell so ausgewogen sein, dass sie am oberen Ende des Griffs in Waage ist. Dies ist bei der Compo seltenst der Fall, so dass Handgelenksstreß vorprogrammiert ist.
M.E. ist nicht das Gesamtgewicht Rute/Rolle entscheidend, sondern die Ausgewogenheit.

@agv furrer
bez. Trockenfliegenfischerei gebe ich Dir recht, aber hier gehts um's Hecht und Mefofischen.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo Uwe,

Wahrscheinlich haben's die auch nötig, mein Kumpel hat das auch gemacht. Finde ich mittlerweile eine sehr schlechte Zeitschrift, auf vielen Webseiten findet man jetzt mehr Information. Was dort drin steht habe ich in 5 Min. gelesen, der Rest ist Werbung. Ich werde mein Abo kündigen.

"Der Fliegenfischer" hat auch extrem nachgelassen, war vor einigen Jahren gut & interressant, jetzt nur noch ein Schatten von dem was sie einmal war.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo Trutta,

Dann muss deine Rute ganz schön schwer oder lang sein. Meine Modula Rolle (ca. 160-170 Gramm) tariert selbst meine 10er TFO vernünftig aus. Da würde ich eher versuchen die Rute innerhalb der Achse zu beschweren (z.B. Fighting Butt modifizieren)
Eine schwere Rolle wirkt sich IMHO vor allem auf den Rückwurf negativ aus, die GRX wiegt um 220 Gramm.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Zu den Rollen folgendes:
B.F.R Modula M 75 (Herstellerangeben: WF-7-F + 80 yds / Lbs., Gewicht: 170 gr) empf. VK 179,90. 
Wird wahrscheinlich so um die 160.- € im Fachhandel gehandelt.

Greys GRX 7/8 (Herstellerangeben: WF-8-F + 180 yds., Gewicht: 215 gr) empf. VK 124,90.
Preise kann ich hier aus verständlichen Gründen nicht nennen.

Was ich dazu sagen kann ist folgendes: Die Gewichstangaben der Grexs-Rolle stimmen (gerade nachgewogen). Im übrigen zeigen bereits die sehr unterschiedlichen Angaben über die Schnurfassung, dass man diese beiden Rollen nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen kann.

Und es stimmt beides. 
Die Rolle soll die Rute richtig ausbalancieren, und das Gesamtgewicht soll dabei nicht höher sein als nötig. Also bleibt eigentlich nur, wenn die Rute schon gekauft ist, mit der Federwaage oder sonstigen Hilfsmitteln, das beste Rollengewicht zu ermitteln.



Ach ja, was mir gerade auffällt: Die Greys GRX 5/6 wird mit einer Schnurfassung von WF-6 + 85 meter angegeben (Gewicht 199 gramm). Wenn ich das einfach nur mal so schätze dürfte das etwa die Größe, in Bezug auf die Schnurfassung, der B.F.R Modula M 75 sein.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo, 

Ich will auch nicht dauf herrumhacken, das war nur etwas was mich persöhnlich stören würde. Ich habe die Modula 95 und müsste mal das Gewicht messen.
Die Modula war IMHO die Orginalkonstruktion, die Greys ist eine (vermutlich lizensierte) Kopie. Der Gewichtsunterschied kommt auch durch das Alu Druckgussgehäuse anstatt CNC gefräster Version.

Das hohe Gewicht wurde nicht nur von mir kritisiert, ich denke ansonsten sicher eine gute Rolle.

Es gibt ja genügend gute Rollen in diesem Preisbereich ( um 100 Euro ).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo Torsten,
ich hatte deinen Beitrag auch nicht als Kritik verstanden. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass man eigentlich nur Rollen (in Bezug auf das Gewicht) vergleichen soll deren Schnurfassung auch eingermaßen gleich ist.

Gewicht der Modula M95 (lt. Hersteller) = 180 gr. Schnurfassung (auch lt. Hersteller) = WF-9-F + 80 yds / 20 Lbs.

Noch was: Es gibt weit weniger Hersteller von Fliegenrollen als es Markennamen gibt. Lasst euch da nichts vormachen. 
(Jeder kennt das aus den Tests von "Stiftung Warentest". Maschine xy = baugleich mit wx, wy, xw, usw.)


----------



## gerätenarr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo wieder, hier :http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1542386f6f85627/shopdata/index.shopscript
kosten die Rute und die Rolle von Scierra, ohne Ersatzspule und ohne Schnur zusammen 420€,.... und hier : http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliruten.html
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flirolle.html kann man was lesen über beide!


----------



## sfcdo (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo!
Damit kann man fischen, sicherlich, doch muß es gleich so teuer sein.
Ich fische seit ewigen Zeiten  auf Hecht und Mefo mit Ron Thompson Ruten. Gute Verarbeitung, gute Aktion und vom Preis top.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=154238a32c3179e/shopdata/index.shopscript
Das Ding ist ´ne Wucht, noch besser ist die Essox-Serie. Findest Du auch bei "efishing". Das soll hier keine Werbung für den Laden sein, doch leider sind Infos zu Ron Thompson Produkten immer noch sehr dünn, ganz zu schweigen von den Kaufmöglichkeiten. Im bekannten Auktionshaus kann man das Ein oder Andere bekommen. 
Hier Infos über den europäischen Vertriebler: http://www.svendsen-sport.com/
(Das sind die, die auch DAM und Scierra unter ihre Fittiche haben).
Die Rolle sollte zur Rute passen und natürlich mit Salzwasser zurecht kommen.
Auch hier benutze ich Ron Thompson Rollen (Okuma).
Die Wahl der Schnur hängt auch von Deinem persönlichen Wurfstiel ab. Den Boradies gebe ich Recht, die genannten Schnüre sind sehr gut.
Lacht ruhig über meinen Gerätetipp, ich konnte mich auf die Ron Thompson immer voll verlassen, die stecken eine Menge weg. Beim Mefo-Fischen muss das Gerät eine Menge aushalten und Kratzer, Lachschäden und knarzende Rollen sind nicht immer vermeidbar. Dann aber lieber am billigen und guten Gerät als an sündhaft teuren "Vitrienen-Ruten" und Rollen.
Gruß
sfcdo
no multi no fun


----------



## torstenhtr (16. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo,

Ich kann nur sagen nach 4 schrottigen Produkten, nie wieder Ron Thompsen bzw. Svendsen Sports. 
Die Leine kringelt wie Hölle, bei der Rute hat sich der Kork vom Blank gelöst, Wathose nach 20 Tagen undicht und die neuere Ron Thompson Axcellerator ist total falsch spezifiziert (5/6er maximal eine 4er) und ich habe Ringe gewechselt.
(Daher auch meine Skepsis was Scierra Produkte betrifft, auch Svendsen Sports) 

Gerätenarr, kuck dir doch mal die Redington RS3 Kombi bei ebay an.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## htp55 (17. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wieder, hier :http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=1542386f6f85627/shopdata/index.shopscript
> kosten die Rute und die Rolle von Scierra, ohne Ersatzspule und ohne Schnur zusammen 420€,.... und hier : http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliruten.html
> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flirolle.html kann man was lesen über beide!



N'abend,
also, nix gegen das FF-Forum aber ich glaube es gibt keinen Testbericht, wo mal ein Teil als 'schlecht' bewertet wurde.


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> N'abend,
> also, nix gegen das FF-Forum aber ich glaube es gibt keinen Testbericht, wo mal ein Teil als 'schlecht' bewertet wurde.


Liegt vielleicht daran, daß es kaum noch WIRKLICH schlechtes Material am Markt gibt 
Ok, eine Ausnahme kenne ich auch: Fliegenrolle "LOOP Graphite" kostet UVP knappe 80€ und ist schlechter als ne "ZEBCO Cool Fly" für 10€

Aber Du hast schon recht Hermann, so wirklich schlecht gemacht wird da nix...


----------



## torstenhtr (17. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Hallo Hermann,

Sehe ich genauso, wohl eher Werbung als Testbericht, leider gibts keine richtigen Testberichte (zumindestens in Deutsch).
Wenn ich die grottenschlechte Lackierungen einiger Scierra Ruten dort sehe ..:v 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*

Guten Morgen,
natürlich gehen bei Ruten (hier Ron Thompson) die Meinungen auseinander. Und natürlich gibt immer mal wieder (übrigens auch bei anderen Herstellern/Anbietern) das ein oder andere Stück das trotz Produktionsmängeln (mangelnde Lackierung usw.) die Endkontrolle wie auch immer übersteht und in den Handel kommt.
Ich selbst fische zwar nicht mit Ruten von Ron Thompson habe von meinen Kunden bisher jedoch noch kein negatives Feedback über diese Ruten erhalten.

Und zu den Testberichten im FF-Forum. Da möge jeder sich selbst seinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## hauki (17. März 2005)

*AW: 8#-er Angebot!*



			
				AGV Furrer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass man eigentlich nur Rollen (in Bezug auf das Gewicht) vergleichen soll deren Schnurfassung auch eingermaßen gleich ist.



Interessantes Thema, da möchte ich auch noch einen Aspekt anfügen. Es ist nämlich so, dass man bei den Angaben bzgl. Kapazität/Fassungsvermögen tunlichst auch das Kleingedruckte mitlesen sollte, denn leider gehen die Angaben verschiedener Hersteller von unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen aus.

Die Greys GRX/GTX-Reihe scheint ja eine Menge Kapazität zu haben. Jedoch handelt es sich nicht um "normales" 20/30 lbs-Backing, sondern um "Micro Backing". Wie das bei der Modula ist, weiss ich nicht.

Hier das "Kleingedruckte" der Greys-Website: "*Backing Capacity quoted for gel spun (30lb for reels above #8 otherwise 20lb)"
http://www.greysfishing.com/products/products.php?rid=12&sub=3&sec=1

Leider ist das (für mich) nicht mehr wirklich vergleichbar.

Schöne Grüsse & Petri
/hauki


----------

